# Aides: Obama in Weaker Spot Heading Into 2012



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Aides: Obama in Weaker Spot Heading Into 2012*

Advisers tell potential donors Obama is ready for 2012,

but faces tough fight without substantial campaign funding

*OPINION: Why Does Obama Wish He Were China's President?*


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

"The other is that he longs for an authoritarian system, where he need tolerate no dissent."
Read more: MICHAEL GOODWIN: Why Does Obama Wish He Were President of China? - FoxNews.com

Does anyone really believe it is NOT this? 
​


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow, looks like barry and I might have something in common after all. If he has to be president, I also would really prefer it to be any other country than this one. China seems about as good as any other.


----------

